# CMA Awards



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Can we still call it Country Music?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

.,


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The girls were cute and their dresses were skimpy and that's all that matters.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't see the video, but if it sucked, then 'yes', we can still call it country music.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I loved Shooters first three albums...and Heirophant was awesome...but havent liked much since


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


>





laristotle said:


>


Jezuz....both of those reminds me just how much I cant stand shopping at TSC. Just as well, their prices got stupid and the selection of usable tools and hardware took a dive.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Can we still call it Country Music?


Call it whatever you want...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Jezuz....both of those reminds me just how much I cant stand shopping at TSC. Just as well, their prices got stupid and the selection of usable tools and hardware took a dive.


TSC?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> TSC?


it's a shoe store for baby turtles


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> it's a shoe store for baby turtles


Cool, my baby turtle doesn't like running around in the snow barefoot.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Cool, my baby turtle doesn't like running around in the snow barefoot.


Probably worth a look then, careful though the prices are a little crazy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Probably worth a look then, careful though the prices are a little crazy.


I looked online and all they had were ninja boots and some ugly pokemon things. My baby wants hooker boots.....red.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Now for the $64 question, what's the 12 string. 




Either one.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roy Clark is one of the best players to ever strap on a guitar or banjo and Glen Campbell was no slouch either.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The 12 string looks like an Ovation in the first vid.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> I looked online and all they had were ninja boots and some ugly pokemon things. My baby wants hooker boots.....red.


I think the saying goes,..
Dress them for the job you want.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> The 12 string looks like an Ovation in the first vid.


I agree, Ovation all the way in the first video. Looks like a Hamer in the second vid.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Country music doesn't need guitars, fortunately or unfortunately. It also can have the big show as you'd expect out of a musical. It's not called the Grand Ol' Opry for no reason.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> TSC?


Tractor Supply Co. I thought they were Canada wide, but looks like it's Ontario only.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Tractor Supply Co. I thought they were Canada wide, but looks like it's Ontario only.


here i thought it stood for The Shoe Connection, no wonder i've never received any of my orders


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought it was The Shopping Channel, which is kind of redundant. With product placement, every channel is the shopping channel. Just no 800 number to order through.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> I thought it was The Shopping Channel, which is kind of redundant. With product placement, every channel is the shopping channel. Just no 800 number to order through.


It's what I thought he meant in the beginning.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Tractor Supply Co. I thought they were Canada wide, but looks like it's Ontario only.


Since around 5 years ago, we had 2 stores here in Mb, they didn't do so well and were bought out by Peavey Mart of (Alberta). I believe they bought out the whole chain but will continue to operate in Ont. as TSC ?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Since around 5 years ago, we had 2 stores here in Mb, they didn't do so well and were bought out by Peavey Mart of (Alberta). I believe they bought out the whole chain but will continue to operate in Ont. as TSC ?


Could be. They've reduced their inventory to some basic auto/farm tools & hardware and boosted their clothing, bird/pet foods. It's almost gone more to a co-op type store, but with that and the increase of their prices will likely doom them. It's too bad...used to be a one stop shop and now its "TSC lite"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Since around 5 years ago, we had 2 stores here in Mb, they didn't do so well and were bought out by Peavey Mart of (Alberta). I believe they bought out the whole chain but will continue to operate in Ont. as TSC ?


Princess Auto is better.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I think the saying goes,..
> Dress them for the job you want.






Tried it but being a stripper paid better. Women are crazier than men at stags but they tip good and the fringe benefits are great.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Tried it but being a stripper paid better. Women are crazier than men at stags but they tip good and the fringe benefits are great.


Right, ..well ok then...., congrats, I guess.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Could the 12 string in Ghostriders be a Danelectro?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Roy Clark is one of the best players to ever strap on a guitar or banjo and Glen Campbell was no slouch either.


Roy Clark is one the examples I use for a guitar player whose style & body of work isn't really to my taste--but that doesn't mean he isn't a fantastic musician.
And I can certainly appreciate his talent.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Could the 12 string in Ghostriders be a Danelectro?


I guess it could have been but they chose to make an Ovation out of that chunk of wood instead of a Danelectro. Anything is possible... but the body, headstock, pickups and controls are all wrong for a Dan.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like that guitar is an Ovation Bluebird...Wayne Reid G.Campbell's Guitars Collection


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Electraglide said:


>


Really? "Workin' like a ni**er for my room and board..."


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JHarasym said:


> Really? "Workin' like a ni**er for my room and board..."


Really.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Tractor Supply Co. I thought they were Canada wide, but looks like it's Ontario only.


Out here we got us "TractorLand"!!
(But like DisneyLand but…not)










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Really.


Well let's at least recognize the racism, and speak against it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> Well let's at least recognize the racism, and speak against it.


Thanks for this.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JHarasym said:


> Really? "Workin' like a ni**er for my room and board..."


It would be good if you edited that ** word out of your post. I am sure none of us appreciate your post.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2016)

Many will disagree with me here and .. so what.
It's just a word. Don't be so overly offended on someone else's behalf.
Especially when taken out of context.
DAVID ALLAN COE LYRICS - If That Ain't Country

This PC crap is getting out of hand. Witness Trump's victory.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh this thread is going south fast


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Many will disagree with me here and .. so what.
> It's just a word. Don't be so overly offended on someone else's behalf.
> Especially when taken out of context.
> DAVID ALLAN COE LYRICS - If That Ain't Country
> ...


Sorry Larry, I disagree. 
It's a huge word as are all the other derogatory names for all minorities. I'm a tradesman and I know some of these references are age old and not ill meaning, but it perpetuates a cycle.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Many will disagree with me here and .. so what.
> It's just a word. Don't be so overly offended on someone else's behalf.
> Especially when taken out of context.
> DAVID ALLAN COE LYRICS - If That Ain't Country
> ...


Could you please explain the relevance of the context.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> It would be good if you edited that ** word out of your post. I am sure none of us appreciate your post.


If he edited the post in the way you suggest, it would have no reference point ..Correct? The impact/logic of the post would be lost. 
I appreciated the post...and I expect many others did also.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

We do have to be honest about the history of country music. Blues and country were entirely indiscernible in the 1920s. But for the sake of the segregationist society, black musicians like Bessie Smith were labeled blues while white musicians like Uncle Jimmy Thompson were called country. And you will find in country certain threads where overt racism and white supremacism splatter over the tunes. Johnny Cash is so highly revered because he was wise to recognise this and then created a form of country that walked away from those threads.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

greco said:


> If he edited the post in the way you suggest, it would have no reference point ..Correct? The impact/logic of the post would be lost.
> I appreciated the post...and I expect many others did also.


I missed the point on this one. I didn't realize that quote was from the song. Personally, I would have explained that in my post, rather than just putting in "Really". That was "really" easy to miss unless one listened to the song. We simply don't have time to listen to every song posted here.

However, I appreciate the sentiment now that I understand the point he was making.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I missed the point on this one. I didn't realize that quote was from the song. Personally, I would have explained that in my post, rather than just putting in "Really". That was "really" easy to miss unless one listened to the song. We simply don't have time to listen to every song posted here.


Huh, who would have thunk taking the time to read and listen to stuff in a music thread would be a prerequisite to getting the whole story. 
It wasn't easy to miss, it was pretty obvious.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Many will disagree with me here and .. so what.
> It's just a word. Don't be so overly offended on someone else's behalf.
> Especially when taken out of context.
> DAVID ALLAN COE LYRICS - If That Ain't Country
> ...


It's just a word in a song written in the early 70's. I see no problem with it and as you say, people are taking it out of context.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2016)

JHarasym said:


> Could you please explain the relevance of the context.


I think the following responses should suffice.



vadsy said:


> Huh, who would have thunk taking the time to read and listen to stuff in a music thread would be a prerequisite to getting the whole story.
> It wasn't easy to miss, it was pretty obvious.





Electraglide said:


> It's just a word in a song written in the early 70's. I see no problem with it and as you say, people are taking it out of context.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> It's just a word in a song written in the early 70's.


Isn't it so unfortunate that Martin Luther King Jr. didn't live long enough to hear the song.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> Isn't it so unfortunate that Martin Luther King Jr. didn't live long enough to hear the song.


He probably heard the full version of "Oh Suzanna" which includes the second verse and probably read "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn".


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Isn't it so unfortunate that Martin Luther King Jr. didn't live long enough to hear the song.


And unfortunate that the world does not have a spokesperson like him today. He was a remarkable man and a true hero.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't watch award shows or care for country music.















https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/a-little-lighter-now.93713/#post-890689


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

They say we will get a cold and snowy winter this year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I think the following responses should suffice.


Hardly.

The context I see is here we are in 2016 and a member posts a blatantly racist song with nary a comment. 
So is the poster a racist or merely insensitive to what such music could mean to other members (some of whom are people of colour I expect)?
IMO no one should accept this.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> Hardly.
> 
> The context I see is here we are in 2016 and a member posts a blatantly racist song with nary a comment.
> So is the poster a racist or merely insensitive to what such music could mean to other members (some of whom are people of colour I expect)?
> IMO no one should accept this.


@JHarasym I have been trying to support your concerns about this issue since your first post on the topic. However, my approach has not been clear to others (I assume) and does not appear to have made much of an impact, if any. 

I applaud your continued efforts.

This issue is very close to my heart, especially after going to Mississippi twice.
I broke down into tears after going through the National Civil Rights Museum in Memphis ( National Civil Rights Museum - Wikipedia.) 
I challenge any member of this forum (of any age) to go through that museum and not be extremely moved.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JHarasym said:


> Hardly.
> 
> The context I see is here we are in 2016 and a member posts a blatantly racist song with nary a comment.
> So is the poster a racist or merely insensitive to what such music could mean to other members (some of whom are people of colour I expect)?
> IMO no one should accept this.


"A blatantly racist song"? 
http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/davidallancoe/ifthataintcountry.html
What the hell? One 6 letter word makes a song "Blatantly Racist"? As far as I know the song was written about DAC's growing up and one word makes it "Blatantly Racist"? Give me a break.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Give me a break.


Take a good, long break and start reading on the topic of Civil Rights.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> @JHarasym I have been trying to support your concerns about this issue since your first post on the topic. However, my approach has not been clear to others (I assume) and does not appear to have made much of an impact, if any.
> 
> I applaud your continued efforts.
> 
> ...


Try being a white, long haired, Canadian biker on a bike in Memphis in an area just south of the museum in 2000. At night. ******** and "people of color" all over the place. They are just as racist as they say we are. Watts LA in Sept '65 was just as bad,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Try being a white, long haired, Canadian biker ....


I guess we will just have to put all of our hopes for change into the future generations. 

Maybe some of us are just too old and set in our cognitive ways and belief system. Changes are necessary.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> Take a good, long break and start reading on the topic of Civil Rights.


I was 18 when King was assassinated. I've been hearing and reading about civil rights for almost all my life. If liking a song since it came out that has one word in it makes me a racist, then I guess I'm a racist.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Electraglide said:


>


The man!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

greco said:


> I guess we will just have to put all of our hopes for change into the future generations.
> 
> Maybe some of us are just too old and set in our cognitive ways and belief system. Changes are necessary.


Change will come along when it applies to everyone, no matter what their race, religion, sexual preference etc. is and no matter where they live. That will not happen for a long, long time.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Change will come along when it applies to everyone, no matter what their race, religion, sexual preference etc. is and no matter where they live. That will not happen for a long, long time.


Yet we have seen attitudes evolving in a positive direction for some time. After my kids did their schooling in a very diverse neighborhood (Brampton ON) I saw their colour-blindness develop and was instructed. I feel we all need to understand that prejudices are learned behavior, and to continually resist the expression of bigotry.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluebayou said:


> The man!!


Good thing I didn't post a Merle Haggard song.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

two things here:

1. I work at TSC in the distribution center and often wonder who shops there, and what they think of it.
2. Don't use racist or sexist terms. If you do (and I think we all slip from time to time at the very least, I'm no saint) then don't use them here, in a place where you can think before you type.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Many years ago, I coached my kids in the winter playing indoor soccer. One night we were playing a team from a nearby town and there was a young black fellow on the opposing team that stood out due to his ability to play the game. One of my kids turned to me and said "is that kid ever good" to which I replied "which one". He answered "the one with the glasses". I was pretty darn proud of him that night.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

JHarasym said:


> Yet we have seen attitudes evolving in a positive direction for some time. After my kids did their schooling in a very diverse neighborhood (Brampton ON) I saw their colour-blindness develop and was instructed. I feel we all need to understand that prejudices are learned behavior, and to continually resist the expression of bigotry.


Growing up the neighbors on one side were German, on the other side were Japanese. The main colors other than 'white' in school were 'red' and 'yellow'. My kid went to school with their kids. By then there were some 'brown' and 'black' kids in the school too. Made it real interesting when you played cowboy and indian army games.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Electraglide said:


> Good thing I didn't post a Merle Haggard song.


Or Johnny Rebel.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> two things here:
> 
> 1. I work at TSC in the distribution center and often wonder who shops there, and what they think of it.
> 2. Don't use racist or sexist terms. If you do (and I think we all slip from time to time at the very least, I'm no saint) then don't use them here, in a place where you can think before you type.


In other words we should censor videos/songs etc that we post? As far as "racist and sexist" terms go, that covers a fair amount of ground depending who's reading the post.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Or Johnny Rebel.


Makes David Allen Coe look pretty tame.....at least some of his songs.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I searched up Johnny Rebel, ..terrible. It wasn't surprising to find David Allan listed under the "people also searched for" heading, ...it's a good thing Taylor Swift came along a few years ago and saved country music.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> In other words we should censor videos/songs etc that we post? As far as "racist and sexist" terms go, that covers a fair amount of ground depending who's reading the post.


Basically, yup. We have non-white and female members, why not be respectful of them? It's not about being offensive, it's about being respectful to the people who are marginalized in many ways, all the time, all over the world. Why add to the problem?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Try being a white, long haired, Canadian biker ,


That's a lifestyle choice that you chose, not something you were born as



greco said:


> I guess we will just have to put all of our hopes for change into the future generations.
> 
> Maybe some of us are just too old and set in our cognitive ways and belief system. Changes are necessary.


I don't think people are ever to old to change. People must _want_ to change. Exposure and education play a large part I think. I couldn't agree more that changes are necessary. 



Electraglide said:


> then I guess I'm a racist.


Not something I'd be proud of or wave a flag over



Electraglide said:


> Change will come along when it applies to everyone, no matter what their race, religion, sexual preference etc. is and no matter where they live. That will not happen for a long, long time.


No, change will come when people want to change. Sadly, I agree that it will take a long, long time and perhaps never. 



JHarasym said:


> Yet we have seen attitudes evolving in a positive direction for some time. After my kids did their schooling in a very diverse neighborhood (Brampton ON) I saw their colour-blindness develop and was instructed. I feel we all need to understand that prejudices are learned behavior, and to continually resist the expression of bigotry.


I've noticed there's more acceptance of others in diverse communities, but a sharp change in surrounding rural areas where the cultural differences are missing. 



Budda said:


> two things here:
> 
> 1. I work at TSC in the distribution center and often wonder who shops there, and what they think of it.


I'm not sure what you meant on this, but I'm intrigued. Can you elaborate on your thoughts a bit more? 



Guitar101 said:


> Many years ago, I coached my kids in the winter playing indoor soccer. One night we were playing a team from a nearby town and there was a young black fellow on the opposing team that stood out due to his ability to play the game. One of my kids turned to me and said "is that kid ever good" to which I replied "which one". He answered "the one with the glasses". I was pretty darn proud of him that night.


That's awesome.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

If wishing extermination of those who kill Christians because their book of death tells them to do so, or will be forcing my great grand children to convert with a gun to their heads, count me in as a racist as well. It can't happen soon enough, hopefully the B-52 bombers will begin to roar and show no mercy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> That's a lifestyle choice that you chose, not something you were born as
> Not something I'd be proud of or wave a flag over
> .


I had no choice as to where I was born, to who I was born or the fact that my hair grows and where it grows. You could also say that I was born into the biker lifestyle. As far as flag waving etc., go back and read my quote. I was basically accused of being a racist for posting a song with one possibly offensive word in it. 
Actually, calling someone a "person of color" or a "non-white" can be taken as being just as racist in a lot of places.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Basically, yup. We have non-white and female members, why not be respectful of them? It's not about being offensive, it's about being respectful to the people who are marginalized in many ways, all the time, all over the world. Why add to the problem?


You know, I find this funnier than hell in a weird way. Here it is 2 days after Remembrance day and you ask me and others to censor a song. One of the things my dad and other members of my family fought against, and some died, was/is censorship. I know what my dad would tell you.....especially in the light of other pics and vids that have been posted on here.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Go to :56 second mark.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Scotty said:


> I'm not sure what you meant on this, but I'm intrigued. Can you elaborate on your thoughts a bit more?


I barely ever shop at TSC, despite getting an employee discount. I know how the warehouse operates and I have an inkling about how Corporate operates, but since none of my friends are farmers, I don't know how the company is viewed outside of my workplace.



Electraglide said:


> You know, I find this funnier than hell in a weird way. Here it is 2 days after Remembrance day and you ask me and others to censor a song. One of the things my dad and other members of my family fought against, and some died, was/is censorship. I know what my dad would tell you.....especially in the light of other pics and vids that have been posted on here.


Want to know what else people died for? The freedom for Canadian citizens to feel safe in their community.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bastille day said:


> If wishing extermination of those who kill Christians because their book of death tells them to do so, or will be forcing my great grand children to convert with a gun to their heads, count me in as a racist as well. It can't happen soon enough, hopefully the B-52 bombers will begin to roar and show no mercy.


Ha. Have you ever heard of the Crusades? Please.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Budda said:


> Ha. Have you ever heard of the Crusades? Please.


Odd that you would mention "the freedom to feel safe" on the anniversary of the Paris attacks where 130 innocent lives where snuffed out in the name of Allah.

Next week some other city will be remembering a slaughter at the hands of these Islamic throwbacks.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Distortion said:


> Go to :56 second mark.


Can we all get along indeed.

Stop the hate. 

Stop the ignorance. Anyone who thinks B-52's is the solution needs to rethink that. It's making it worse. We (the western world) created this problem. Just imagine how we would feel if China or Russia stepping in on North American turf because they don't like how we treat minorities? What if they stepped in and demanded we return the land we stole from our indigenous people? Or if they wanted control of OUR resources?
How do you think we would react? 

I applauded Jean Cretien's refusal to participate in the second gulf war. Finally, a Canadian PM who would not be a puppet to the US. Especially when the entire thing was based on oil/control over the region

Freedom and WMD....what a crock.

Humankind needs to learn that there does not always have to be an enemy or people to persecute or exploit.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

May I suggest Scotty you review the footage of men being drowned in cages for propaganda purposes.

Perhaps the video of the Jordanian pilot being burnt alive will make you wake up.

If you like watching men have bombs tied to their neck and having their heads blown off, the throwbacks have a video for you.

These Islamist throwbacks should not be mentioned along with humankind.

They have a plan as per the Koran's instruction, breed like cockroaches and burn every church in site.

Sick ISIS Execution Video Emerges Of Prisoners Having Heads Blown Off, Being Drowned In Cages, Blown Up In A Car

They would slice your head off in a minute if given the chance so stop defending them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bastille day said:


> Odd that you would mention "the freedom to feel safe" on the anniversary of the Paris attacks where 130 innocent lives where snuffed out in the name of Allah.
> 
> Next week some other city will be remembering a slaughter at the hands of these Islamic throwbacks.


So the mass slaughter of innocent lives a few hundred years ago is only irrelevant because something else tragic happened while you're alive?

Did I read that right?

You know what white people did to the indigenous people of Canada and of the Spanish Inquisition, right?

Oh it doesn't directly affect you because it was before your time.

If you think bombs are the answer, you need to do some research.


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Budda, if you would like to be a part of this Peace loving religion, I will gladly buy you an airline ticket to Turkey, from there you can make your way to Raqqa.

I will even put you in first class, same offer applies to Snowflake Scotty.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Bastille day said:


> Budda, if you would like to be a part of this Peace loving religion, I will gladly buy you an airline ticket to Turkey, from there you can make your way to Raqqa.
> 
> I will even put you in first class, same offer applies to Snowflake Scotty.


@Bastile day No need to be a goof. get educated


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Ha. Have you ever heard of the Crusades? Please.


How about WW1 and WW2 Catholics killing Catholics, Protestants killing Protestants. And yet the one they call their leader, (Jesus Christ) told them not to get involved in the world and not to kill one another. History shows their clergy preached them into joining the war. Do you think there might be something wrong with those organizations?


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Scotty said:


> @Bastile day No need to be a goof. get educated


As in watching CNN and being lied too by the talking heads such as Wolf Blitzer or Anderson Cooper who were part of the Clinton machine attempting to steal an election? 

That kind of education?

No thanks, I have my own educational sources.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow,... this thread turned into a yard sale real quick.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bastille day said:


> As in watching CNN and being lied too by the talking heads such as Wolf Blitzer or Anderson Cooper who were part of the Clinton machine attempting to steal an election?
> 
> That kind of education?
> 
> No thanks, I have my own educational sources.


I didn't know I needed to change religion and travel in order to suggest to you that trying to be compassionate and sympathetic to others' plights. 

I'll take the cash though.

Also, I am more than happy to look into your educational sources and post their biases.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bastille day said:


> As in watching CNN and being lied too by the talking heads such as Wolf Blitzer or Anderson Cooper who were part of the Clinton machine attempting to steal an election?
> 
> That kind of education?
> 
> No thanks, I have my own educational sources.


I didn't know I needed to change religion and travel in order to suggest to you that trying to be compassionate and sympathetic to others' plights.

I'll take the cash though.

Also, I am more than happy to look into your educational sources and post their biases.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Wow,... this thread turned into a yard sale real quick.


That's what country music does to a person I guess.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> That's what country music does to a person I guess.


I didn't want to say it but..., truth. 

Country music to racism to holy wars to @Steadfastly about to preach from the book of Mormon.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, from country music we get to someone saying when extermination is ok. Somebody on a bit of a rampage today?
Anyhoo, since David Allen Coe was mentioned, I'm reminded of another of his songs, 'were you born ....'
Seems rather applicable for some here today.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Wow, from country music we get to someone saying when extermination is ok. Somebody on a bit of a rampage today?
> Anyhoo, since David Allen Coe was mentioned, I'm reminded of another of his songs, 'were you born ....'
> Seems rather applicable for some here today.


That is why prejudice is such a horrible thing. See what even talking about it does to people?


----------

